# Information on a 1988 Cayel-Craft ambulance..?



## Rayith (Jan 5, 2014)

I recently bought a 1988 _Cayel-Craft_, on a _Ford_ diesel chassis, ambulance, as everyone does, right..?

It will serve a number of purposes, but my immediate hope is to use it as a portable lab/demonstration station for area elementary schools.  I hope to demonstrate some science experiments and related subjects that schools simply lack the resources and means to demonstrate, and which a film of conveys little.

Combination of a staging area and means of hauling equipment, I would like to know as much about the systems on-board as possible.  I've contacted _Maintainer Custom Bodies_, the current incarnation of the company that once was _Cayel-Craft_, but they have nothing to offer, unfortunately.

So I've come here, to ask if those that do or have worked on Cayel-Craft ambulances perhaps have, or know of, any references, drawings, diagrams, details- even interior pictures, of one from around 1988?  

I would like to maintain & restore, as much as possible, utilize what resources are present in the craft, and most of all have some better understanding of the vehicle as a whole.

I much appreciate any suggestions and/or assistance.

Ray~


----------

